# Giveaway: (1) 3DMark11 Advanced Key



## theonedub (Mar 25, 2011)

*This Giveaway is not affiliated with TPU! or W1z. *

I got this key with my EVGA GTX 570 but I will not be using it. So rather then letting it sit in my email I will be giving it away to a random F@H or WCG member. 

*Rule:* Must be an *active* F@H or WCG member in the top 200 of either team. 

I have the stats for both teams pulled already from FreeDC, so don't try to sneak in 

Just post a *single time* in the thread to enter up until 9PM PST 3/26/11. Winner will get code via PM the following day. All you do is DL the basic version and put in this key.

(I think I did this right, I talked to a mod about something like this months ago. If there is an issue Im sure I will hear about it)


----------



## Kreij (Mar 25, 2011)

theonedub said:


> (I think I did this right, I talked to a mod about something like this months ago. If there is an issue Im sure I will hear about it)



You're good to go, Dub.


----------



## Bow (Mar 25, 2011)

A SINGLE TIME


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Mar 25, 2011)

theonedub said:


> a single time in the thread to enter up until 9PM PST 3/26/11.


 entered.  Also this would great for benching my 6850s in the summer when they are purchased


----------



## DanishDevil (Mar 25, 2011)

Don't qualify, but figured I'd bump for generosity!


----------



## bogmali (Mar 25, 2011)

out of time


----------



## garyinhere (Mar 25, 2011)

"One More Time"- Daft Punk


----------



## stinger608 (Mar 25, 2011)

I personally do not need the key, however I just wanted to make a comment on how awesome the Dub is for offering this up!!!!!! 

Great idea bro!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 25, 2011)

Weeeeeeeeeee  


Thanks dub


----------



## twilyth (Mar 25, 2011)

I'm in.  Thanks dub.


----------



## neoreif (Mar 25, 2011)

Can I join too?


----------



## adrianx (Mar 25, 2011)

can anyone display the top 200 of the team?


----------



## neoreif (Mar 25, 2011)

adrianx said:


> can anyone display the top 200 of the team?



Here:
http://stats.free-dc.org/stats.php?page=team&proj=bwcg&team=22175


----------



## adrianx (Mar 25, 2011)

thks... 

but I'm only 152 .... so I must get more core to work


----------



## brandonwh64 (Mar 25, 2011)

Aww im ranked 237,554 of 2,155,541 

*EDIT*

I looked at the wrong one, im 133 rank ATM!!! YAYYAYAYAYAY


----------



## theonedub (Mar 26, 2011)

Last day to enter! With the amount of people entered, the chance of winning is pretty high  

After this giveaway is done I have another one planned to post in the F@H subforum.


----------



## theonedub (Mar 27, 2011)

Winner has been contacted. Thanks to all those who participated. I'm deciding what will be in the next giveaway  

(*A mod can close and lock the thread please*)


----------



## qu4k3r (Mar 27, 2011)

I'm at 67/100th of FAH/WGC respectively!
but it's too late, thanks anyway.-


----------



## Bow (Mar 27, 2011)

I have had no luck with lottery tickets, bout time I won something

Thanks theonedub, and everyone else


----------

